# Van Norman Bench Mill



## Manderioli (Apr 5, 2018)

Not much information on the machine in the add nor what really comes with it. 

https://nwct.craigslist.org/tls/d/van-norman-bench-miller/6545191111.html


----------



## agfrvf (Apr 5, 2018)

I'd pay 150 tops.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 5, 2018)

Limited usefuless


----------

